# Options re IVF



## jessica42 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi, I've a question regarding my IVF. I am 41 and having my first (and only) round of IVF. When I was scanned at the clinic originally I was told all was fine ie ovaries, and I had 6 follicles. Then I was told that my only option was to go straight for IVF.  My question is:  If, after all these injections I produce, say, 6 follicles and they retrieve a few eggs, why could they not investigate the original follicles and try and retrieve eggs from them, instead of all the drugs? I'm not a thicko, but I don't fully understand. Any advice welcome!!


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Gilly

I assume the follies they saw initially were all at different levels of development, so it wouldnt be any good trying to take them out...you would probably only have one mature one, the rest would be at different immature stages.....in IVF the drugs bring on all the eggs to the same or similar maturity so they can all be collected at the same time.
Any woman scanned at any time of the month will have follicles of different numbers and of different levels of development.
hope this helps!

Karen x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi Gilly

I think that what Karen says is correct - the IVF drugs regulate your system so that you hopefully produce a number of eggs all at the same stage for collection and fertilisation. One or two clinics do offer "natural IVF" - ie no drugs and they collect normally just one egg per cycle. I don't have personal experience of this but I know there are threads about it on this site so it would be worth doing a search if you are interested. In fact, here's a link to one of the threads http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=191551.0

Good luck

Ellie


----------



## jessica42 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks girls, that makes perfect sense! I'll stick to what I'm doing I think, as I'm on the Purogen at this point with only a few more days of it to go. Here's hoping eh?


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Best of luck then hun  

Have you found cycle buddies yet? 

Claire x


----------



## jessica42 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Claire, no I haven't yet, I don't get too much time on here..I did go into the chat room though and a lady in there has been really helpful also. I have a tracking scan in the morning, and looking at the timetable they gave me, I've got the Ovritell injection on Sunday, all going well. After that, its in the hands of the Gods!

Thanks again
Gill


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Just post and say hi here and the other ladies will do the rest  one of the best things about FF - buddies going through the same thing as you 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190930.270

Claire x


----------

